# costume bloopers



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Ever tried a costume that seemed like a cool idea on paper, but wasn't in real life? Or one that seemed obvious to you, but you had to tell everybody what you were supposed to be? I had one like that last year, I went as my namesake, voodoo's death god, Baron Samedi AKA Papa Bones. The most common depiction of him is a skeleton in tails and a top hat, I added a skull-topped walking stick to the ensemble. Since voodoo is not a common practice in my area, most people just saw me as a well dressed skeleton. Some thought I was trying to send an anti-smoking/anti-drinking message.. the original PB is supposed to have a penchant for cigars and rum and I kinda incorporated that into my costume. The costume didn't really look as cool as I thought it would be either.. if I had been able to get my hands on a monocle, I could have been an undead Uncle Moneybags (ya know, the Monopoly guy). My nephew went trick or treating for the first time last year, and for weeks he had been saying he wanted to be a monster truck, so my sister and her husband made him a monster truck costume out of an old box and some pieces of cardboard. I thought it was obvious that he was some kind of truck, but he got called everything from a robot to a boxcar...come now, does anybody really say "I wanna be a boxcar for halloween"?:googly: Anyway, those are my bloopers, lets hear yours...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, earlier this year, I made a Cat Woman costume out of silver/black lycra.

Let's suffice it to say that 42 year old women with cellulite have no business wearing such things.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How much do I have to pay for a pic


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

One year my daughter was left-over spaghetti.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't really have costume bloopers. Sad, really. Likely the worst was the two headed monster my (twin) sister and I dressed up as in grade school. We (or my mother, rather) didn't consider the fact that we would have to sit all day in a classroom, and we couldn't fit on the eensy weensy chairs with our box-built monster body and massive tail.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I was in grade school I wanted to be Mr Hyde. So... I had a fangs appliance (donated by my favorite toy at the time, Hugo, Man of a Thousand Faces) that I glued to my upper lip, glued shaggy hair all over my face and backs of my hands, and wore a black cape, top hat, and ascot, and a cane. Oh yeah, and carried a lab beaker full of red liquid (supposed to be potion, shoulda picked a different color). I was called everything from Dracula to the Wolfman but no one got Mr. Hyde. I was convinced that everyone in the neighborhoods I ToT'ed in was an idiot.


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

When I was in seventh grade my mom and I came up with a fantastic costume idea. I wore jeans and a white sweater with arrows sticking out of my chest...pretty random, but it looked amazing. Plus my mom is a makeup artist and did me some nice undead makeup.. Needless to say my blood soaked, shot with arrows costume was a hit with everybody- that is to say except my teachers. I caused such an uproar of approval from all the students that it was distracting. Plus I couldn't fit into my desk to sit down properly -so they made me take them out of the styrofoam they were stuck in during class. After so many removals between periods the foam was shot at the end of the day and my costume was ruined for trick or treating. Kill joys.....some people just don't get it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A few years ago when i was working with the blind at a central location, I wore a black hat with a cord on it, a white shirt, red pants and white shoes.

I was a cane. hehehehhehehheeee


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

The first time I saw the movie 'Nightbreed', I fell in love with the Dr. Decker character. He was so evil and deceptive and cruel (plus he had a kick @$$ mask) that I -had- to make the costume. I crafted the mask out of a shammie glued to a plastic rubberbanded mask, added button eyes and a crooked zipper mouth (a pain in the butt, being that it HAD to be able to work!). Finished it off with dress slacks, white dress shirt, tie and black overcoat. Satisfied with the completed costume, I took it out. What did I get for my hard work? Some maroon saying, "Cool crash test dummy costume, man!"


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Revenant said:


> When I was in grade school I wanted to be Mr Hyde. So... I had a fangs appliance (donated by my favorite toy at the time, Hugo, Man of a Thousand Faces) that I glued to my upper lip, glued shaggy hair all over my face and backs of my hands, and wore a black cape, top hat, and ascot, and a cane. Oh yeah, and carried a lab beaker full of red liquid (supposed to be potion, shoulda picked a different color). I was called everything from Dracula to the Wolfman but no one got Mr. Hyde. I was convinced that everyone in the neighborhoods I ToT'ed in was an idiot.


Well, from the description you gave I can see people mistaking you for the Wolfman. But anybody who thought that was supposed to be Dracula really was an idiot.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I went to a Halloween party when I was 11 dressed up as a mad scientist-- Crazy grey hair, blood stained lab coat, pocket protector. Nobody got it. NOBODY!!! WTF? Okay, so maybe the completely random rubber chicken and cleaver I had threw them off (I was 11, and prop-happy gimme a break!), but they didn't even guess butcher. Course maybe the fact that it was a Halloween party thrown by a church group and everyone else was dorothy, or raggedy andy had something to do with it too.

If you really want a blooper though, how about the year I went as dracula and my dad did my make-up using two kinds of shoe polish and grease paint and I ended up fainting and throwing up all night because of the fumes?
Good times.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

A bit back I was leatherface from the original texas chainsaw but the guy I bought a mask off of was a scammer. So I had to make my own mask in a day

It was the leatherface pretty woman mask made from a kabuki mask and canvas for the neck, covered it and sculpted with silicone caulk texturing stiff paint etc

it looked damn close i wish i still had it, and the first house I hit a lady took one look at the mask specifically the neck, and as im walking away she says "nice gills"

My friends still taunt me with that today

- Aaron


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Eighth grade, I decide the morning of Halloween to wear a costume to school. I have NOTHING to make, so I cut a hole in an old sage green top sheet, and throw a minnow net over my head and tuck it into the sheet's neck opening. I WENT UP ON STAGE at the school's costume contest dressed as:
Chlorophyll With A Piece Of Cellulose Attached.

LOSERNERD!! OMG..thankgod none of my friends remember this but me....

d5


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Man, when you say bloopers I thought in a whole different direction. I cant remeber any to speak of myself.... now others, Oh Yes.... A good friends wife very attractive, athletic, goes as cat woman... does the costume very well. Needless to say an hour into an Adult Halloween party RIP>>> Front to Back ripped out the pants, decided everyone saw so.... went the rest of the night in her latex G-Sting.... No Complaints! Plus going on 8 years of these halloween partys, we always figure someone is gonna have problems like that...... happens EVERY YEAR with someone!!!


----------

